# 5D mKII and probelm with autofocusing



## dbamott (May 11, 2013)

In other positions than A+ !
What is wrong? Both my 24-70 mm lens and my 100-400 mm have the problem. Furthermore I cannot make any of the focusiong point come up in the viewfinder :-(
Is sometheing completely wrong? The camera i just taken out of the box..


----------



## kathyt (May 11, 2013)

Did you read the manual? There are different settings to display the focus points. It has its own menu option.


----------



## KmH (May 11, 2013)

dbamott said:


> The camera i just taken out of the box..



No doubt, RTFM before you panic. (Read The Furnished Manual)


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 11, 2013)

It is set to back button focus. Go to the menu and reset it to factory setting.  I do suggest learning back button focus though.


----------



## kathyt (May 11, 2013)

Yes, back button focus is a life changer.


----------

